# Metricide 14 vs Flourish Excel



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

They aren't the same concentration. Metricide 14 is 2.6% and Excel is 1.5%.

Here is the calculation to make 500ml of DIY Excel from my calculator,

Add 288.5ml of Metricide 14 to a 500ml container. Then add 211.5ml of water. This will result in a 1.5% Glutaraldehyde solution. This is an equivalent amount of Glutaraldehyde contained in Seachem Flourish Excel.

Now you can dose this new solution exactly as you were dosing Excel.

Almost forgot. Don't add the activator (small bottle) that comes with it. Just use the stuff in the large bottle.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hydren said:


> Hi helpful people,
> 
> Just had a few questions regarding the difference between Metricide 14 and Flourish Excel. I'm currently dosing Flourish Excel at 2 ml per 10 gals (5 ml total for 25 gallon tank) daily. I was hoping to switch over to Metricide 14 to save some cash.
> 
> ...


Hi Hydren,

The active ingredient in Seachem Excel is glutaraldehyde which it contains in a concentration of 1.5%. Metricide 14 also contains glutaraldehyde but at a 2.6% concentration. So Metricide 14 is 1.7 times stronger than Excel.

If you are dosing 5 ml of Excel then you would want to dose about 2.9 ml (round to 3.0 ml) of Metricide 14. if you are dosing 2 ml of Excel you would dose 1.15 ml of Metricide 14. BTW do not use the 'activator' that comes with the Metricide.


----------



## Hydren (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow thank you both so much! Really appreciate the info, and really looking forward to switching over to Metricide 14!


----------



## Brainove (Mar 9, 2016)

I dose Metricide directly no need to diluate the thing... Your tank size won't change so once you know what dosage Metricide you need to add to your tank daily you wont need to calculate anything along the way


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

I just dose what I normally would for excel. I don't dilute at all. No issues IME..

+1 on NO ACTIVATOR. Just pitch it.


----------



## Locolobo (Jul 7, 2016)

First time hearing about this Metricide but I'm new to the site. But I also like to save money so I wanna know more. One thing more is: if someone tells me not to do something I either want to know why or I will do it just to find out. So what is it about the activator?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Also if you are dosing Metricide without diluting, people do this because when you double a typical excel dose it starts to act like an algeacide. But watch out because some plants like Vals are sensitive to that amount.


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Locolobo said:


> First time hearing about this Metricide but I'm new to the site. But I also like to save money so I wanna know more. One thing more is: if someone tells me not to do something I either want to know why or I will do it just to find out. So what is it about the activator?


So you are the "doer"....LOL

About Activator throw it away, don't even think about mixing(doing) it. Its meant to activate the inner power of Metricide, kidding I dont know why. But the metricide is a very strong sterilization agent used in hospitals and once mixed with activator "Metricide 14" have 14 days of life period as a sterilizer. Note that this liquid is said to be very harmful to inhale or get in direct skin contact, same as Excel. So again don't try to doing it, to prove else wise. :wink2:

We only need the glutaraldehyde which is present the liquid without any activation.

If dosing directly, use half the dose of excel's recommended dose.

Mixing Metricide 14: 300ml Metricide + 200ml water = 500ml solution which can be dosed like Excel.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Locolobo said:


> First time hearing about this Metricide but I'm new to the site. But I also like to save money so I wanna know more. One thing more is: if someone tells me not to do something I either want to know why or I will do it just to find out. So what is it about the activator?


Hi Locolobo,

Welcome to TPT!

There are several excellent threads on this forum dealing with your subject, and this is an excellent opportunity for you to check out the "Advanced Search" and type in Metricide Activator.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

Does anyone know one way or the other for sure that excel truly is glut? Seachem claims its polycycloglutaracetal.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi nilocg,

Good question! I found this thread in March of 2011. The testing was done by an ex-chemist in India. You will find the following information in that thread:

In 2006 it was determined that: (Wed Apr 12, 2006 9:09 pm post)


> Flourish Excel contains 1.5% Glutaraldehyde. It may also contain other ingredients but thats too complex to analyse - needs mass spectrometer and HPLC which are out of reach of mine at present.


And in the same thread:


> Here's an extract from the MSDS of Flourish Excel from Seachem. /ParaGuard, HealthGuard , Pond HealthGuard, *Flourish Excel*, StressGuard [NFPA 1,0,1]: *Principal ingredient is glutaraldehyde *with ameliorating ingredients, pH 7. ParaGuard also contains malachite green. Malachite green is a possible carcinogen. Ingestion may cause severe gastric disturbance. May cause moderate irritation of mouth. If ingested, drink large quantities of milk or water. Universal antidote (charcoal) is useful. If enough is swallowed to cause distress, seek medical attention. Eye contact will cause severe irritation. Flush eyes copiously with water. Seek medical attention.


Although MSDS requirements have changed over the years to protect 'proprietary formulas' I think we can be assured that the active ingredient has been determined. Need more evidence? How about the Seachem July 7, 2006 MSDS for Flourish Excel?










FYI Polycyclic is a chemical term meaning more than one carbon ring; glutaraldehyde typically has 2 carbon rings.

Glutaraldehyde molecule


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

Ya thats what my conclusion was after researching, but I have spoken with a few people about it and they believed that it was functionally different.


----------



## Vidikron (May 21, 2015)

nilocg said:


> Does anyone know one way or the other for sure that excel truly is glut? Seachem claims its polycycloglutaracetal.


Here is an interesting take I found researching this:
Excel vs Glutaraldehyde


----------

